# Youtube Review and Walkthrough of new 2020 Tag Heuer Connected V3



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Hey guys, posting this here because of the surprising integration with iOS. This may work as a higher end competitor to the Apple Watch.

Let me know your thoughts and questions. This is part 1 of 2, it mainly covers the watch, part 2 will go into more of a comparison with Apple Watch and iPhone. Leave questions in the comments that I might add to Part 2. Thanks for watching.


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Looking forward to both parts, Doug. Seems too expensive if you upgrade a smartwatch every few years.


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> Looking forward to both parts, Doug. Seems too expensive if you upgrade a smartwatch every few years.


The interesting thing about it is Version 2's seem to be reselling at the same prices as the V3's. I always resell to make the upgraded investment minimal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Good review, Doug. Comparing WatchOS vs Wear OS vs Tizen is liken to apples, oranges, and pears. The TAG seems to have more customizations vs The galaxy watch, but IMO too expensive.
Edit: definitely looking forward to TAG vs AW showdown.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice of them to move to USB-C instead of relying on Micro-USB. Still no excuse for continuing to use exposed contact pins instead of induction charging on such an expensive smartwatch. The only reason I could imagine is if you want to keep it inside your watch box and onboard magnets, needed for holding it onto an induction charger, might interfere with other watches.

And at least they found another way to put a quick-release clip on the bracelet. Are they selling leather straps with the same clip?

UI nitpicks: turning a setting "on" makes a red circle? I don't get it -- should be green, as red means "stop" and green means "go". Same as the alarm screen -- the plus sign "+" on red gives a mixed message. And the TAG Sports app needs a visible list as you scroll through the exercises -- it's better if you can see what you're scrolling _to_ instead of just where you _are_.

Shouldn't be a surprise that it's made in China; the Swiss aren't known for any electronic gadget factories.


----------



## BSG75 (Apr 25, 2019)

Very nice review, from one Doug to another! It’s a very nice looking watch and I really like how easy they make it to attach the bracelet. IMO, the biggest limiting factor with the Swiss smartwatches is the reliance on WearOS. With that being said, I can’t see the Swiss devoting the resources to develop their own OS for their watches. Also, you’d think they’d finally come up with an inductive charging solution as BarracksSi pointed out. 

Enjoyed the review! Looking forward to part two!


----------



## ey96 (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Doug,

Can this gen 3 watch download all other Tag watch faces similar to gen 1 & 2? All the reviews I see stop at the new watch faces of gen 3.

Tony


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

ey96 said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> Can this gen 3 watch download all other Tag watch faces similar to gen 1 & 2? All the reviews I see stop at the new watch faces of gen 3.
> 
> Tony


Thanks for the comments guys. This really is an interesting watch, over had it for over a week, am really acquainted with the OS at this point, and am impressed for the most part.

@Tony Right now it's just the watch faces you see in the reviews. I will be going over those more in depth. I heard somewhere they will be offering more. There is also Watchmaker which allows you to customize watch faces and download custom versions.

I'm not too annoyed with the charging puck. It is magnetic, but I'm guessing with the way the straps and bracelets are, it's easier to place the puck on the bottom with USB C out of the way. They currently just offer the rubber and steel, the rubber is REALLY comfortable.

The Part 2 will be up this week. There will like also be a part 3 that specifically walks through the entire OS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Awaiting parts 2 and 3 .....
Edit: after three parts, will I be convinced to replace my Galaxy watch by this one?


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

ronalddheld said:


> Awaiting parts 2 and 3 .....
> Edit: after three parts, will I be convinced to replace my Galaxy watch by this one?


I haven't played with a Galaxy watch, but you may find yourself very impressed. Getting a new mic and an arm that could help me with angles on the reviews. I'm hoping to get them up by the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

